# Makita 12V Ni-MH battery performance



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Look in your yellow pages phone directory under "Batteries" and you should find some places that rebuild battery packs in your area. I'd run the situation by them and see what they say. It very well could be that these high 2500 mAh batteries just don't last very long. They would know whether that's a problem with them.

Also, you can normally get a battery pack rebuilt at places like this for about half the cost (or less) of a new battery pack from Makita.


----------



## powerworldhk (Dec 2, 2008)

*Makita battery performance*

I think this problem cause because of the bad quality cells of your battery pack. Maybe you can try to rebuid the battery to replace the cells with new ones,but also difficult to make sure the performance of the new cells... If you dilike wasting time to rebuild, you also can choose to buy a replacement battery, you can go to ebay to buy the replacement batteries or go to this website www.powerworldhk.org to see. This site operates all kind of power tool replacement batteries like Makita,Dewalt,Bosch,Hitachi ......:jester:


----------

